# Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker



## djnoob (9. Mai 2010)

*Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

Da ich demnächst eine neue CPU kriegen werde und bisher immer nur Artic Silber 5 benutzt habe, wollt ich euch mal fragen, welchen Ihr empfehlen würdet.

Der nächste Test im Hardware Heft kommt erst nächsten Monat. Bis dahin kann ich nicht warten.

Es handelt sich dabei um einen nicht geschliffenen E8400 der mit Wasser gekühlt werden soll, wobei die Unterfläche des Kühlers aus Kupfer ist.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

Entweder die GELID Solutions GC Extreme Thermal Compound oder die Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound. Wobei sich erstere besser auftragen lässt.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

Die letzte Tube von der GC Extreme war bei mir bockelhart.... SO ein Reinfall


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

Tja, Einzelfälle so etwas kann vorkommen, ist aber nicht die Regel.


----------



## djnoob (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

Hatte auch gerade den GELID extreme im Visier. Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Phobya Flüssigmetall aus?


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

Damit habe ich keine Erfahrungen , sorry.


----------



## djnoob (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

Die GELID extreme soll aber genauso wie die AS5 sein.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

Wie gesagt die beiden die ich genannt habe kann ich empfehlen rein aus persönlichen Erfahrungen.
Wenn die AS5 genauso gut sein soll, dann nutze die auch weiterhin.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

Aber die Kühlleistung is super^^

23°C im Idle und 35°C bei Load zusammen mit nem Watercool HK 3.0 LC


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

Das sind ja viel sagende Werte. 

Was war das für eine CPU und was für einen Radiator wurde benutzt? Mal abgesehen von der anliegenden Vcore, die nicht unwesentlich zur Wärmeabgabe beiträgt.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

1,35 Volt mit einem 360 Revolution, ner LAing DDC-1T Plus
bei 1,475 Volt Idle 28°C Last 43°C
CPU: 1090T


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

Na das hört sich doch nicht schlecht an für die Vcore.  Bei meinem Q9650 bin ich mit meiner PK1 bei 58 Grad bei der Spannung an einem 5-fach Radi, aber ich hab Mobo und Graka auch im Kreislauf.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

Gibt noch keinen Crosshair IV Formula Kühler für die Chipsets.

Graka kommt erst noch^^


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

Ich würde mal behaupten der "Overclocker" nimmt das gleiche wie der Standardanwender der seinen Rechner selber baut und nicht das allerbilligste kauft.
Also bleib bei AS5.
Ich ordentlichen Auftragen liegt wesentlich mehr Potential als in der Paste selber


----------



## Star_KillA (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

PK-1 oder MX3 sind immoment die besten


----------



## Kaktus (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

MX2 ist besser als MX3. Da haben die eher zurück entwickelt.


----------



## Star_KillA (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

Hardware-Mag - Artikel/Tests - Test: Im Vergleichstest: 10 Wärmeleitpasten


----------



## Kaktus (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

Kann ich nicht zustimmen, hatte bei de hier um zu sehen welche besser mit dem Testsystem arbeitet und die MX3 war immer schlechter.


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

Wie schon gesagt,meistens liegt das Problem zwischen den Ohren.
Es gibt ja nunmal kein genormtes Auftrageverfahren,und somit ist der Auftrag auch nie gleich.
Und daraus resultieren dann halt auch unterschiedliche Ergebnisse mit ein und der selben Paste.


----------



## edinho11 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

hi, ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch die AS5 drauf. Hab dann für mich mal kleines test gemacht.
Mit AS5 , PK-1 und IC Diamond 7 carat. AS5 und PK-1 waren fast gleich, IC Diamond ist 1°-2°C kühler.
Ist aber sehr zäh, hab im Mikrowelle 2min in einem glas mit wasser warm gemacht und dann schnell drauf damit.
Das wird aber sehr schnell wieder zäh. Aber ich bin zufrieden wieviel mal wechselt mann schon die WLP


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

Muss demnächst auch den CPU auswächseln und ich werde zur Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Coollaboratory Liquid ULTRA - Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste Coollaboratory Liquid ULTRA - Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste 31070 greifen hab nur gutes gehört und die tests haben mich auch überzeugt.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

Also die Arctic Silver 5 ist schomal sehr gut. Bin aber nun auch auf die Prplimatec PK-1 umgestiegen.


----------



## tifa (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

Ich finde Thermalright Chillfactor und PK-1 sehr gut


----------



## Star_KillA (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

PK-1 ist der Traum


----------



## henmar (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

ich kann dir zur ac mx-2 raten. in allen tests schnitt sie überdurchschnittlich ab. vergleichswerte kann ich selber nicht liefern, da es die einzige wlp ist die ich benutzt habe. allerdings kann ich dir sagen, dass sie sich sehr leicht auftragen lässt und der preis ist unschlagbar


----------



## djnoob (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

Also ich muss sagen, die GELID extreme ist schon verdammt gute Paste. Leicht zu entfernen und schmiert nicht.

Und was die Temps angeht, bin ich recht zurfieden.
Teste gerade mit meinem E8400 die 4,5 GhZ mit 1,33v und die kern temps befinden sich bei 52°. Das ist eine sehr gute leistung muss ich sagen.


----------



## Guncutter (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

Hatte vorher Nt-h1 und bin dann, nachdem ich keine h1 mehr hatte, auf die Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound umgestiegen . 
Kann leider kein wirklichen vergleich starten, weil sich auch ein neues gehäuse in den Warenkorb geschlichen hat  bin aber sehr zufrieden mit der WP


----------



## core-in-spring (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

Die beste meiner Meinung nach:
Coollaboratory  Liquid Pro Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/104519-waermeleitpaste-fluessigmetall.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...melthread-fluessigmetall-waermeleitpaste.html


----------



## Agr9550 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound 


bin ich mehr wie zufrieden damit ! schmiert nicht lässt sich extrem dünn auftragen wärmeableitung passt


davor hatte ich ne artic silber 5 find die pk1 aber nen kleinen tick besser zum auftragen


----------



## core-in-spring (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

Hier ist noch ein Bericht über Coollaboratory-Liquid-*Ultra*
Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall - Update - Coollaboratory, Wärmeleitpaste, WLP

Sie soll sich besser verteilen u entfernen lassen. Dazu soll sie noch etwas Leistungsstärker sein.


----------



## Biosman (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Overclocker*

Ich hab zuhause die MX2, AS5 (welche ich aber schon lange nicht mehr benutzt habe) und natürlich die beste Paste Prolimatech PK-1 die ich nur empfehlen kann.

Das sie schwer aufzutragen wäre davon weiss ich nix. evtl etwas dickflüssiger aber auf CPU oder GPU stellt das keine Probleme da. Dafür sind die Temps gegenüber der MX2 1-2 C° besser. Von der Uralte AS5 gar nicht zu sprechen^^


----------

